# Latest ways to prevent cigarette smoke passing through ducts?



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Gentlemen,

One of our buildings is a big old house converted into apartments. So, a single forced air gas furnace. One tenant is complaining of cigarette smoke smell from the ducts - and I can't blame 'em - the people upstairs smoke like chimnies and the vents in two rooms are directly connected on a stack to the vents of the upstairs apartment.

I thought about an exhaust fan in the smokers' unit to draw negative pressure. They're decent enough that I think they'd switch it on when smoking.

But wondered - in this anti-smoking world, does modern hvac technology have anything better to offer?

Thanks.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

The short answer is no. Even if you use the electronic smoke traps that they use in restaurants and hotels, a certain amount of smoke still lingers in the room and gets drawn into the forced air system.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Side note a single forced air unit with tied in ducting for multi dwelling? Can we say bad news if a fire breaks out?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jkfox624 said:


> Side note a single forced air unit with tied in ducting for multi dwelling? Can we say bad news if a fire breaks out?


It's kosher here, you just have to install the proper fire dampers.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

jkfox624 said:


> Side note a single forced air unit with tied in ducting for multi dwelling? Can we say bad news if a fire breaks out?


All our places are reno'd with permits and fire inspections. This place is no exception. Full fire retrofit done, inspected & passed.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I've heard there are small (table top) units 420 smokers use that work amazingly well. I'd have to ask around to find a brand name.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> I've heard there are small (table top) units 420 smokers use that work amazingly well. I'd have to ask around to find a brand name.


Check your coffee table. :laughing:


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

bob_cntrctr said:


> All our places are reno'd with permits and fire inspections. This place is no exception. Full fire retrofit done, inspected & passed.


Running the blower 24/7 with a carbon filter will help.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

No smoking in the building


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

You will lose your smokers or your non-smokers over time. Most smokers understand and will smoke outside. If your smokers won't, cut them loose. You will simplify your life that way.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Although Greg's and Thom's advise is good. I just wanted to add that there is a ceiling fan that looks like a roulette wheel that has a filter inside, which is designed to absorb the cigarette.

Probably not the answer. But just thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Time to enact no smoking within the untits. This is not uncommon nor a deterant to a good renter. We have a couple rentals and I won't clean yellow walls or nasty smilling carpet. Plus, how is that right to your non-smoking renters....smokers are a dying breed...


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

that 's what I'd say they're gonna die anyhow, make em go outside and if it's cold enough to get a bad cold oh well. A nice sheltered porch would be a fair halfway encouragement. Remind them you got lots of guns in the truck, nailgun, caulking gun, spray gun, details details:no:


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Perhaps banning smoking is one way of handling the situation. However, figuring a way to accommodate all parties is more beneficial for our trade.


----------

